# Thank god for ethnics



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Went to some supermarkets and other stores yesterday. (Keep in mind i live in the Netherlands, with the world's tallest average height) and dear god i mogged EVERYONE in the store. 

Literally filled to the brim with ethnics, asians, men, women, everything, mogged them both facially and height-wise. 

I'm only 5'7'' but i was at least half a head taller than every man there and a full head or more taller than the women. 

Only people i noticed heightmogging me was some landwhale who was about 6'2'' (no joke) and some below average blond guy who i'd guess was around 5'10''.

I guess this is what it's like for 6ft+ guys in school and damn is it powerful. Legit. Deadass height comes in dead second after face


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

they probably weightmogged you though


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> they probably weightmogged you though


Yeah, brutally mogged by 250lb 5'5'' balding asian because of weight

Rofl at this cope


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yeah, brutally mogged by 250lb 5'5'' balding asian because of weight
> 
> Rofl at this cope


are you really 88lbs though? isn't this Auschwitz tier


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> are you really 88lbs though? isn't this Auschwitz tier


i've had enough of this. all it means is that i'm skinny. nothing more. i don't have any underlying health conditions causing it, or ones caused by it in any way shape or form. end quote


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i've had enough of this. all it means is that i'm skinny. nothing more. i don't have any underlying health conditions causing it, or ones caused by it in any way shape or form. end quote


are you like a giga framecel with 4" wrists or something? im 172cm skinny af and 120lbs


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> are you like a giga framecel with 4" wrists or something? im 172cm skinny af and 120lbs


ye i think i'm a very severe framecel

idk about my wrists, i honestly don't care


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i've had enough of this. all it means is that i'm skinny. nothing more. i don't have any underlying health conditions causing it, or ones caused by it in any way shape or form. end quote











Gyazo







gyazo.com


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> are you like a giga framecel with 4" wrists or something? im 172cm skinny af and 120lbs


He's lying about his height he's 4'10 turbomanlet.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> He's lying about his height he's 4'10 turbomanlet.


Cope more son, i was 4'11 when i was 11


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> Gyazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


urs is 14 btw


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

>mogging 
> 88lbs 5’7 
Pick one.

I will agree with you tho ethnics really bring the bar down so it’s good I guess


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> Gyazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your point?


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Cope more son, i was 4'11 when i was 11


4'10 88 lbs


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> >mogging
> > 88lbs 5’7
> Pick one.
> 
> I will agree with you tho ethnics really bring the bar down so it’s good I guess


I was mogging at 88lbs 5’7''.

God picked both.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> urs is 14 btw


Brutally over 
I’m telling you nobody can function normally at that weight


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> 4'10 88 lbs


I don't know how much i weighed at 11. Guessing 75 pounds.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Brutally over
> I’m telling you nobody can function normally at that weight


I can and you don't have an MD, or a PhD, so just fucking shut it fam you don't know shit about this


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I was mogging at 88lbs 5’7''.
> 
> God picked both.


Mogging preschoolers


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Mogging preschoolers


They were from 25 to 55 years old approx.


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Your point?


like theres


SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Brutally over
> I’m telling you nobody can function normally at that weight


its literal anorexia


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m black and mog you into dust. Even my mum height mogged u in her prime


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I’m black and mog you into dust. Even my mum height mogged u in her prime


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I can and you don't have an MD, or a PhD, so just fucking shut it fam you don't know shit about this


Don’t need an MD to know a bodyfat%/weight like that is unhealthy when it is literally outlined by medical professionals and years of data


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Don’t need an MD to know a bodyfat%/weight like that Ian unhealthy when it is literally outlined by medical professionals and years of data


Well are you my medical professional? No then

Sit back and enjoy the thread headass


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ye i think i'm a very severe framecel
> 
> idk about my wrists, i honestly don't care


maybe ur scale is just broken
there's no way you're 88lbs


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 571665


*Ratfaced ugly dolphin-eyed sloth*

Im 6’4.5 and my mum was 5’10 in prime just lol I’d kick your heart out of your chest


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> maybe ur scale is just broken
> there's no way you're 88lbs


it's not the first time i'm 88lbs you know


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> *Ratfaced ugly dolphin-eyed sloth*
> 
> Im 6’4.5 and my mum was 5’10 in prime just lol I’d kick your heart out of your chest


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Well are you my medical professional? No then
> 
> Sit back and enjoy the thread headass


I’m not the one looking like a Holocaust victim, no meat off my bones, not that you have any anyways


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> it's not the first time i'm 88lbs you know


bro post a physique pic plz
dont cope with "theres one somewhere on here" nobody has ever seen it, it doesnt exist
send it pussy


----------



## Blackout.xl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 571668


You’re just as ugly as the people you’re posting tbh.


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> it's not the first time i'm 88lbs you know


why does your face look so bloated then


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> bro post a physique pic plz
> dont cope with "theres one somewhere on here" nobody has ever seen it, it doesnt exist
> send it pussy


it does exist

i already sent it

look for it pussy


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> why does your face look so bloated then


if i knew

i would've done something about it

it's the whole goddamn reason i'm here


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You’re just as ugly as the people you’re posting tbh.


Damn bro

I feel personally attacked bro

How could you do this to me bro


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> it does exist
> 
> i already sent it
> 
> look for it pussy


LMFAO no bro it doesnt, people would have saved that shit and would be using it to roast your ass
not to deter you from sending it now tho


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> LMFAO no bro it doesnt, people would have saved that shit and would be using it to roast your ass
> not to deter you from sending it now tho


It’s defo not up on here sikkunt or Nordiciranian would’ve roasted him if it was


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> LMFAO no bro it doesnt, people would have saved that shit and would be using it to roast your ass
> not to deter you from sending it now tho


it does exist, i remember some dude going, ''i didn't believe you were 88lbs but now i might'' or some shit along those lines

also i ain't a famous user here nobody be saving my shit and much less back then


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> It’s defo not up on here sikkunt or Nordiciranian would’ve roasted him if it was


It is. Do a search bruv


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 7, 2020)

Buitenlanders zijn kk klein


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It is. Do a search bruv


Just link the thread you posted it on I’m not a fucking psychic I don’t know where you posted it ffs


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Just link the thread you posted it on I’m not a fucking psychic I don’t know where you posted it ffs


that's why there's a fucking search tool bruv

also do you think i'd fucking remember, i got 2000 something posts


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> that's why there's a fucking search tool bruv
> 
> also do you think i'd fucking remember, i got 2000 something posts


Unless you posted it under the title ‘Rodeblur physique’ I doubt imma find it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Unless you posted it under the title ‘Rodeblur physique’ I doubt imma find it


probably

but the chances of you finding it are just as big as mine so


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> probably
> 
> but the chances of you finding it are just as big as mine so


find it in your phone gallery retard tf


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> probably
> 
> but the chances of you finding it are just as big as mine so


So it’s not like you took the photo or have any?....


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> probably
> 
> but the chances of you finding it are just as big as mine so


just take another pic


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> find it in your phone gallery retard tf


i deleted a lot of things to make room for icloud


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> find it in your phone gallery retard tf


Next thing he’s gonna say is 
“Idk just hack my phone bro don’t know where it is.”


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> just take another pic


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Next thing he’s gonna say is
> “Idk just hack my phone bro don’t know where it is.”


nigga aint 88lbs he's just messing with people


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Next thing he’s gonna say is
> “Idk just hack my phone bro don’t know where it is.”


i deleted a lot of shit to make room for icloud nigga

this wasn't an important photo so it went out with the trash

you think i bothered to keep that shit ?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> nigga aint 88lbs he's just messing with people


true, i'm actually 6'4'' 139lbs


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> true, i'm actually 6'4'' 139lbs


take another pic then jfl what's the problem


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> take another pic then jfl what's the problem


i was joking. didn't you sense the sarcasm


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Next thing he’s gonna say is
> “Idk just hack my phone bro don’t know where it is.”


I think he's 5'7 88 kg


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> I think he's 5'7 88 kg


88kg? Ain't that a lot


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> I think he's 5'7 88 kg


I hope so


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I hope so


i wouldn't

that's next-level bro


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

*look u utter abomination . U don’t height mog no one son . *_*5 7” where u are living is *__*7th percentile **. **93 percent of males height mog u .**U don’t height mog jack shit . Also u don’t face mog either ur a Low tier normie . Keep coping bucko *
*Sources :*_
_*@SubhumanCurrycel @Introvertednarc @Chadeep @sytyl @malignant @christmasnight @NordicIranian @inceletto *_
_*







*_


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i wouldn't
> 
> that's next-level bro


Hardly, 
85-95kg is ideal for most men assuming muscle


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *look u utter abomination . U don’t height mog no one son . *_*5 7” where u are living is *__*7th percentile **. **93 percent of males height mog u .**U don’t height mog jack shit . Also u don’t face mog either ur a Low tier normie . Keep coping bucko *
> *Sources :*
> *
> View attachment 571678
> ...


another smartass thinking he's top shit by copypasting things from the internet



wasn't like this in real life bro, i assure you it wasn't


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Hardly,
> 85-95kg is ideal for most men assuming muscle


i don't have muscle though fuck you think


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> another smartass thinking he's top shit by copypasting things from the internet
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't like this in real life bro, i assure you it wasn't


*just disregard empirical data broooooooo*


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i don't have muscle though fuck you think


Then get some.....


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *just disregard empirical data broooooooo*


just disregard real life broooooooooooo...


dumbass


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i don't have muscle though fuck you think


start eating more if you really are 88lbs


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> just disregard real life broooooooooooo...
> 
> 
> dumbass


*u have no verifiable proof . Just shitty internet stories . I have legit empirical data . Keep coping u utter bafoon *


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> just disregard real life broooooooooooo...
> 
> 
> dumbass


You.... you realise how data works right?


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> another smartass thinking he's top shit by copypasting things from the internet
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't like this in real life bro, i assure you it wasn't


you prolly went out once for the first time in months and are coping with a small sample size of ethnics lmfao
perhaps you wont be so lucky next time considering where you are from


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> start\ eating more if you really are 88lbs


yeah uhhh
my all-time high was 48kg and that was eating a lot of fucking shit over the course of a whole week or smthn

don't care enough to be doing that and it's not too good money-wise


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> you prolly went out once for the first time in months and are coping with a small sample size of ethnics lmfao
> perhaps you wont be so lucky next time considering where you are from


Malignant


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> you prolly went out once for the first time in months and are coping with a small sample size of ethnics lmfao
> perhaps you wont be so lucky next time considering where you are from


Dude u genuinely don’t understand how short 5 7 is in the Netherlands . Average height is almost 6 foot for guys jfl . Not to mention the weight mogging


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> You.... you realise how data works right?


yeah

by comparing the whole fuckin country

not just the region where i live

tell me where i said i heightmogged the whole country's mean average 

the fuck


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Dude u genuinely don’t understand how short 5 7 is in the Netherlands . Average height is almost 6 foot for guys jfl . Not to mention the weight mogging


nobody cares about weightmogging. literally nobody.


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> yeah uhhh
> my all-time high was 48kg and that was eating a lot of fucking shit over the course of a whole week or smthn
> 
> don't care enough to be doing that and it's not too good money-wise


how old are you
arent your parents paying for your food so why would it strain you financially


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> yeah
> 
> by comparing the whole fuckin country
> 
> ...


Cool story I can walk into my little brothers school and mog his “region” who the fuck cares?


----------



## Cares (Aug 7, 2020)

you’re 5’7, you aren’t mogging anyone you fucking midget. even if you were all alone in a room, you still wouldn’t be the tallest because 5’7 is not tall, faggot.

kys


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> how old are you
> arent your parents paying for your food so why would it strain you financially


do you think we are fucking rich bruv


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Dude u genuinely don’t understand how short 5 7 is in the Netherlands . Average height is almost 6 foot for guys jfl . Not to mention the weight mogging


ye ik i would genuinely change location LMFAO


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> do you think we are fucking rich bruv


>netherlands
yeah


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> nobody cares about weightmogging. literally nobody.


*U are so utterly delusional it’s not even funny






*


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Malignant


huh lol


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> ye ik i would genuinely change location LMFAO


He needs to SEAmaxx


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> huh lol


Bluecel


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Cares said:


> you’re 5’7, you aren’t mogging anyone you fucking midget. even if you were all alone in a room, you still wouldn’t be the tallest because 5’7 is not tall, faggot.
> 
> kys
> 
> View attachment 571683


bro i'll spin your ''maxilla'' ''ramus'' ''lefort osteotomy'' whatever the fuck y'all autists are talking about nowadays

keep coping and fuck right off to the basement you crawled out of


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *U are so utterly delusional it’s not even funny
> View attachment 571690
> View attachment 571691
> *


“Same SMV bro”


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Bluecel


yessir ive ascended


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Aug 7, 2020)

*6% BF manlet slayer*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Cool story I can walk into my little brothers school and mog his “region” who the fuck cares?


are you dumb

are you honestly dumb

are you legit dumb

that's not a region you fucking retard i mean part of a goddamn country wtf is this logic


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *6% BF manlet slayer*


Absolute Chad among his kindergarten tbh


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> “Same SMV bro”


*“ iTs aLL aBoUt fAcE brO “ 
“ iM bLoated aT 88 lBs brooo “
“ iM a chAdlItE and I Mog sickkunt broooo “*


----------



## BigBiceps (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> are you really 88lbs though? isn't this Auschwitz tier


It's normal to be skinny at young age. I was 130 lbs and 6'4 when I started gymming, and was always healthy.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> are you dumb
> 
> are you honestly dumb
> 
> ...


So you walked into a store of low end ethnics and called it your region aight


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Gorilla said:


> *6% BF manlet slayer*



apparently not so manlet


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> It's normal to be skinny at young age. I was 130 lbs and 6'4 when I started gymming, and was always healthy.


Slightly underweight yea but his BMI is a solid 4 below that mark


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> apparently not so manlet


“ not so manlet “
*Keep coping son 






*


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> So you walked into a store of low end ethnics and called it your region aight


this made me laugh out loud ngl


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> It's normal to be skinny at young age. I was 130 lbs and 6'4 when I started gymming, and was always healthy.


yeah but 88lbs jfl
im skinny aswell same height but 120lbs
my bones and frame are really dense though


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> So you walked into a store of low end ethnics and called it your region aight


I'll clarify what my region is you narrow-minded uneducated anime-watching bigot. It's the part of the Netherlands i live, which is the region of The Hague and surroundings, we call it ''Haaglanden''. It's a big city so that means more ethnics. I also walked into multiple stores by the way if you didn't notice. But yesterday aside, even in other parts of the city i still heightmogged quite a lot of people. Adult men, for clarification.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> >netherlands
> yeah


well we're not. lemme tell you this 

your family makes at least twice or thrice as much as we do, no exceptions


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

Nigga what

I’m 176cm and 5’9.5”


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> “ not so manlet “
> *Keep coping son
> View attachment 571693
> View attachment 571694
> ...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Nigga what
> 
> I’m 176cm and 5’9.5”


Ok?


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

@Simone Nobili How over is it for Op in Netherlands at 5'7.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> @Simone Nobili How over is it for Op in Netherlands at 5'7.


isn't he italian

why do you ask him


----------



## recessed (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> well we're not. lemme tell you this
> 
> your family makes at least twice or thrice as much as we do, no exceptions


lmao Netherlands is rich no matter how you slice it
and yeah my fam is probably making more but we live in fucking UK which is a rich country aswell


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

@Ritalincel 
What’s going on here


----------



## Cares (Aug 7, 2020)

@DutchPrettyBoy


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Ok?


The pic says
175.6 = 5’7.6”


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> isn't he italian
> 
> why do you ask him


He lives in Germany lol. Get's heightmogged daily at 6'3 I have hard time believing you ngl.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> The pic says
> 175.6 = 5’7.6”


wasn't my pic

was some other retard here


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 571699


*Why do u keep embarrassing urself 

https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/



*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> He lives in Germany lol. Get's heightmogged daily at 6'3 I have hard time believing you ngl.


Heightmogged daily at 6'3''?

Bullshit


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Why do u keep embarrassing urself
> https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/
> View attachment 571701
> *


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 571702




https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> lmao Netherlands is rich no matter how you slice it
> and yeah my fam is probably making more but we live in fucking UK which is a rich country aswell


the country is rich yeah

we aren't

probably the poorest people in the whole country not even kidding


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

*Ok, you're gonna talk shit huh.*


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

OP why are you arguing this
You are a starving manlet claiming to mog ethnics At 5’7” 88lbs
I don’t get it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Ok, you're gonna talk shit huh.*


No? Are y'all dumb? Read the comment history


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 7, 2020)

It's only this 'powerful' because you're 5'7" and not used to it


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Aug 7, 2020)

You wont say that when some ethnic thugs rob you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> OP why are you arguing this
> You are a starving manlet claiming to mog ethnics At 5’7” 88lbs
> I don’t get it


''Claiming''

The fucking depths of stooping


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Ok, you're gonna talk shit huh.*


Destroy this utter coping lil shit .


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

*You will get doxxed if I am given the chance. 100%. Probably wouldn't matter since your poor ass can't afford meaningful friends to give a fuck. But you give me any chance and I will doxx you.*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> You wont say that when some ethnic thugs rob you


what am i going to give them

my brother's hoodie he wore in 2013 that has been passed down to me?


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Why do u keep embarrassing urself
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/
> View attachment 571701
> *


Bruh rodeblur is this dude?


----------



## Vista (Aug 7, 2020)

probs iq mogged them all by a good 20 points


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Destroy this utter coping lil shit .


ur funny bruv


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''Claiming''
> 
> The fucking depths of stooping


Reminder u don’t mog shit








https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Vista said:


> probs iq mogged them all by a good 20 points


i don't know who you mean ig mogged but either way i agree


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Reminder u don’t mog shit
> View attachment 571706
> View attachment 571707
> 
> ...


Reminder that a very broad set of data doesn't change real-life experiences Dumbassssssssss


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''Claiming''
> 
> The fucking depths of stooping


Explain then.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Explain then.


Explain?

Did you not read my original post on page 1 or


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i don't know who you mean ig mogged but either way i agree


the irony


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Explain?
> 
> Did you not read my original post on page 1 or


Okay so you delusionmaxxed and actually believe you mogging 10 people in a store means anything?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Okay so you delusionmaxxed and actually believe you mogging 10 people in a store means anything?


make that 100


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> make that 100


add the other store + 75 ?


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Okay so you delusionmaxxed and actually believe you mogging 10 people in a store means anything?


You were probably standing at the soy aisle, and happened to mog everyone there


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

*You don't mog shit son. All the shit you have you talked will bite you in the ass. 88 lbs and 5'7 and you mog ethnics? You would be malnourished in an **Afghanistan village.*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> You were probably standing at the soy aisle, and happened to mog everyone there


dang bro i stood in the same aisle the whole time

also i didn't pay apparently


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> add the other store + 75 ?


Lol ur actually coping now
U can’t mog shit retard go outside and look


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *You don't mog shit son. All the shit you have you talked will bite you in the ass. 88 lbs and 5'7 and you mog ethnics? You would be malnourished in an **Afghanistan village.*


like everyone else there

and yes i mogged shit, but i didn't ask for y'all to confirm


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Lol ur actually coping now
> U can’t mog shit retard go outside and look


already went outside Retardddddddddd


----------



## malignant (Aug 7, 2020)

tbh ngl have to thank rodeblur for the most entertaining threads on the forum


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> like everyone else there
> 
> and yes i mogged shit, but i didn't ask for y'all to confirm


The coping is unreal


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> like everyone else there
> 
> and yes i mogged shit, but i didn't ask for y'all to confirm


*You're gonna pay a heavy price for this attitude.*


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *You're gonna pay a heavy price for this attitude.*


He connormurphymaxxed and became crazy


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

malignant said:


> tbh ngl have to thank rodeblur for the most entertaining threads on the forum


No problem it's my pleasure


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> He connormurphymaxxed and became crazy


Don't know who that is


----------



## Vista (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i don't know who you mean ig mogged but either way i agree


ethnics are all fucking retarded the average iq in india is 80 vs 100 in Netherlands


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *You're gonna pay a heavy price for this attitude.*


go back and read. see who started showing attitude

Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020



NordicIranian said:


> *You're gonna pay a heavy price for this attitude.*


go back and read. see who started showing attitude


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

Dude you’re actually a dumb fuck I don’t know what ur thinking

I walked into the retirement home and mogged everyone there, I could beat up everyone there and I was way taller


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> go back and read. see who started showing attitude
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...


*You posted about mogging ethnics and mocking them. You will pay a heavy price for your attitude faggot. Better hope I don't find any IRL info ab you. It won't be good for you.*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> go back and read. see who started showing attitude
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 7, 2020
> 
> ...



Bro I don’t feel like bullying you but

There is no fucking way you’re 5’7 and 88 lbs it’s just not fucking possible

My little brother is skinny, really skinny and he is still 100 lbs at 5’5.

It’s just not fucking possible bro and it pisses me off that you insist you’re both 5’7 and 89 lbs

otherwise I’d have more sympathy for you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *You posted about mogging ethnics and mocking them. You will pay a heavy price for your attitude faggot. Better hope I don't find any IRL info ab you. It won't be good for you.*


?? Calm your tits bruv

Didn't try to mock anyone

I just said thank god for them because now i feel tall and i have felt what a tall person would feel normally


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Bro I don’t feel like bullying you but
> 
> There is no fucking way you’re 5’7 and 88 lbs it’s just not fucking possible
> 
> ...


dang bro i don't matter because i'm thin


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ?? Calm your tits bruv
> 
> Didn't try to mock anyone
> 
> I just said thank god for them because now i feel tall and i have felt what a tall person would feel normally


*Over for you.*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Over for you.*


Dang bro

Are you gonna doxx me now ?


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> dang bro i don't matter because i'm thin



*You’re not 88 lbs and 5’7. You’re like 5’3 max I can tell by your face *


----------



## Simone Nobili (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Heightmogged daily at 6'3''?
> 
> Bullshit


HAHAHAA JFL @Bullshit
6 ft 3 is not an extrodinary height wtf
JFL IF YOU THINK 6 ft 3 is really tall in Germany or Netherlands


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *You’re not 88 lbs and 5’7. You’re like 5’3 max I can tell by your face *


By my face?

Dang...

That would've made sense if my mum wasn't 5'5'' and i'm taller than her by half a head


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> HAHAHAA JFL @Bullshit
> 6 ft 3 is not an extrodinary height wtf
> JFL IF YOU THINK 6 ft 3 is really tall in Germany or Netherlands


Above average for sure


----------



## Simone Nobili (Aug 7, 2020)

ALSO YOUR 1 HEAD TALLER THAN WOMEN?
That means that every women you meet is 4ft 10?
JFL AT THIS GUY


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> ALSO YOUR 1 HEAD TALLER THAN WOMEN?
> That means that every women you meet is 4ft 10?
> JFL AT THIS GUY


Ethnics...


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> By my face?
> 
> Dang...
> 
> That would've made sense if my mum wasn't 5'5'' and i'm taller than her by half a head



*That still makes no fucking sense*
*If you were taller than her by half a head you’d be taller than 5’7*
*In reality you’re a 5’3 runt *


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *You will get doxxed if I am given the chance. 100%. Probably wouldn't matter since your poor ass can't afford meaningful friends to give a fuck. But you give me any chance and I will doxx you.*


See you in ban appeals


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> See you in ban appeals


*Jfl I'll be fine no matter what.*


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Went to some supermarkets and other stores yesterday. (Keep in mind i live in the Netherlands, with the world's tallest average height) and dear god i mogged EVERYONE in the store.
> 
> Literally filled to the brim with ethnics, asians, men, women, everything, mogged them both facially and height-wise.
> 
> ...


Aren't you that borderline anorexic geek:?

Trust me, you weren't mogging anyone.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *That still makes no fucking sense*
> *If you were taller than her by half a head you’d be taller than 5’7*
> *In reality you’re a 5’3 runt *


Sure bro

I was 5'3'' at 14 and measured barefoot at 5'4'' already by a stadiometer later that year but sure brooo


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Aren't you that borderline anorexic geek:?
> 
> Trust me, you weren't mogging anyone.


Nothing geek about me bruv

Explain to me


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Nothing geek about me bruv
> 
> Explain to me


How old are you?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> How old are you?


16? Does my age make me a geek or.. ?


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

I am a chink and I mog you to hell
176cm 80kg 23 inch bideltoid 
Stop coping.


----------



## Cares (Aug 7, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> HAHAHAA JFL @Bullshit
> 6 ft 3 is not an extrodinary height wtf
> JFL IF YOU THINK 6 ft 3 is really tall in Germany or Netherlands


Im 6’2 and those mother fuckers mog me hard height wise but i mog a lot of them frame wise so there is _some_ mutual respect but damn they are some tall ass mother fuckers. When you’re standing next to a 6’7 giant you really know that you have been mogged😢


----------



## godirl (Aug 7, 2020)

88 lb  my 5 year old nephew weighs more than you


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Sure bro
> 
> I was 5'3'' at 14 and measured barefoot at 5'4'' already by a stadiometer later that year but sure brooo



*Nigga, your BMI is lower than fucking Elias De Poot 
Do you have any idea what that guy looks like?






to top it off, you claim you’re BLOATED ?!?! 

To top that off, you claim you were the tallest guy in your supermarket at 5’7 in the NETHERLANDS??!??

Keep digging ur grave *


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> I am a chink and I mog you to hell
> 176cm 80kg 23 inch bideltoid
> Stop coping.


Uh

It's about face

I don't give a fuck about your ''bideltoid''


----------



## Simone Nobili (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Sure bro
> 
> I was 5'3'' at 14 and measured barefoot at 5'4'' already by a stadiometer later that year but sure brooo


You do realise half a head is like 4.5 inches?
On average
You


Cares said:


> Im 6’2 and those mother fuckers mog me hard height wise but i mog a lot of them frame wise so there is _some_ mutual respect but damn they are some tall ass mother fuckers. When you’re standing next to a 6’7 giant you really know that you have been mogged😢


yes man
These people think that 6 ft 2-3 
And you are gigachad then or something
JFL wtf is this I get mogged Brutally sometimes
So many tall fags here


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

godirl said:


> 88 lb  my 5 year old nephew weighs more than you


Jesus what a fat 5 year old is your family well?


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Uh
> 
> It's about face
> 
> I don't give a fuck about your ''bideltoid''


Ur a fucking framecel idiot no ones gonna fuck you when you look like a stick


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Heightmogged daily at 6'3''?
> 
> Bullshit


*Height mogging at 5 7 “?

bullshit 











*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Nigga, your BMI is lower than fucking Elias De Poot
> Do you have any idea what that guy looks like?
> View attachment 571720
> 
> ...


Dear god, i guess we really did evolve from monkeys then... 0 IQ in this post

Didn't even consider how much shorter ethnics are

Didn't even read how i said i was mogged by 2 people there

Dumb dumb dumbass


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> >mogging
> > 88lbs 5’7
> Pick one.
> 
> I will agree with you tho ethnics really bring the bar down so it’s good I guess


Not every ethnic bro, I'm 183cm


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Height mogging at 5 7 “?
> 
> bullshit
> 
> ...


Oh my you're a such a fucking retard... So bad i literally had to say it out loud...


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Dear god, i guess we really did evolve from monkeys then... 0 IQ in this post
> 
> Didn't even consider how much shorter ethnics are
> 
> ...


Majority of ethnics are at ur height or taller .


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Aug 7, 2020)

*LOL EVERYONE ARE CRYING IN THIS THREAD.*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Not every ethnic bro, I'm 183cm


Never said it was every single ethnic this world had ever known


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Majority of ethnics are at ur height or taller .


U sure?

Didn't look like it


----------



## godirl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Jesus what a fat 5 year old is your family well?


Nah it's all muscles, unlike you.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> View attachment 571726


Dang bro

Attacked


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Dear god, i guess we really did evolve from monkeys then... 0 IQ in this post
> 
> Didn't even consider how much shorter ethnics are
> 
> ...







*YOUR BMI IS LOWER THAN THIS GUY AND YOU CLAIM TO BE BLOATED *

*BRO EVEN At 5’7 THERE WOULD HAVE BEEN A FEW ETHNIC MALES TALLER THAN YOU *


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

godirl said:


> Nah it's all muscles, unlike you.


All muscles

at 5?

Not healthy bro


----------



## godirl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> All muscles
> 
> at 5?
> 
> Not healthy bro


Cope


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> View attachment 571725
> 
> *YOUR BMI IS LOWER THAN THIS GUY AND YOU CLAIM TO BE BLOATED
> 
> BRO EVEN At 5’7 THERE WOULD HAVE BEEN A FEW ETHNIC MALES TALLER THAN YOU *


Only an ethnic female. Only got heightmogged by a white male around 5'10''.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

godirl said:


> Cope


Yeah bro

I'm coping with the fact that you claim your 5 year old is all muscles

Dear god he's gonna absolutely ruin me

And take my oneitis 

Oh no


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Only an ethnic female. Only got heightmogged by a white male around 5'10''.



*Cope*


----------



## Cares (Aug 7, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> yes man
> These people think that 6 ft 2-3
> And you are gigachad then or something
> JFL wtf is this I get mogged Brutally sometimes
> So many tall fags here


Yeah 6 ft 2-3 really isnt anything special

What annoys me is the Dutch guys with their smirk because they know you have just been mogged and are trying to cope and they move in closer just to rub it in 😢😂


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Dang bro
> 
> Attacked


Beta cope

“Dang Man u insulted me rip “


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Cope*


Cope?? You mean facts?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Beta cope
> 
> “Dang Man u insulted me rip “


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

*girl : “ oh rodeblur ur so cute hehe , when should we meet up ? “
Rodeblur : let’s meet up tomorrow I’m down
—————————-
They meet 


Girl : is in utter disappointment when he sees a 88 lbs 5 7 manlet Framecel 
it’s over son *


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Dang bro
> 
> Attacked


*faggot twink can't come up with any reasonable responses jfl. Btw why did you join .me? You are very poor and an immigrant to a rich and tall country so it's not like you can afford any surgeries? *


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 571731


Think of a proper comeback instead of copy pasting cookie cutter responses


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *faggot twink can't come up with any reasonable responses jfl. Btw why did you join .me? You are very poor and an immigrant to a rich and tall country so it's not like you can afford any surgeries? *


Because i don't need surgeries

I need lesser shit, way to debloat, way to train better, etc etc.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Think of a proper comeback instead of copy pasting cookie cutter responses


You're not worth a proper comeback bro. Just saying


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Because i don't need surgeries
> 
> I need lesser shit, way to debloat, way to train better, etc etc.


Ur 88 lbs . Ur just boneless son


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Aug 7, 2020)

*Here we go again*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Cope?? You mean facts?



*You want facts? Here are some facts:*

*You are normie tier in looks*
*You are an ipd cel *
*You’re way below average for average male in the Netherlands *
*You will get height mogged super bad irl outside of ethnic supermarkets *
*You’re lying about either your height or weight, and since you’re skinny from your pics, it’s probably your height, which is worse *
*It’s over *


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ur 88 lbs . Ur just boneless son


Bonemogged you at age 9. Keep on coming because the cope train don't stop


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> You're not worth a proper comeback bro. Just saying


Ur literally proving my point here, your responses don’t mean shit


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Bonemogged you at age 9. Keep on coming because the cope train don't stop


Bonemoggdd sikkunt with 3” wrists, yes you did son


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *You want facts? Here are some facts:*
> 
> *You are normie tier in looks*
> *You are an ipd cel *
> ...


''Normie tier in looks'' Maybe currently, i'll give you that
Ipd isn't that bad
Below average height-wise, definitely
True
Not true
Nah


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

*ANOTHER 10 PAGE BANGER THREAD SON































*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Bonemoggdd sikkunt with 3” wrists, yes you did son


''Wrists'' oh my god i love this cope

Imagine a girl going ''Eww he's kinda cute but his wrists are so small''


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *ANOTHER 10 PAGE BANGER THREAD SON
> 
> View attachment 571733
> View attachment 571734
> ...


why tf did you put this shit here


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *ANOTHER 10 PAGE BANGER THREAD SON
> 
> View attachment 571733
> View attachment 571734
> ...


Why the 😡


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''Wrists'' oh my god i love this cope
> 
> Imagine a girl going ''Eww he's kinda cute but his wrists are so small''


Ur 88 lbs . Most women frame mog u to gandy and back


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Because i don't need surgeries
> 
> I need lesser shit, way to debloat, way to train better, etc etc.


*Debloat what? Your stunted face? Train what? You think after years of malnutrition because your immigrant parents couldn't consistently feed you that you can train away the remnants of your pathetic and under **privileged** life? I know when I was an immigrant, my single mother could provide for me. Hence why I don't use any copes for my physical **appearance** like you. So sad, I'm a "shitskin" ethnic and I had it better than you from the start *


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''Normie tier in looks'' Maybe currently, i'll give you that
> Ipd isn't that bad
> Below average height-wise, definitely
> True
> ...



Cope


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ur 88 lbs . Most women frame mog u to gandy and back


Ok?


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Ok?


That’s a serious issue


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Cope


Dang bro, couldn't even provide a rebuttal


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> That’s a serious issue


Ok

Cool bro

Thing is

Ain't this a self-improvement forum

So shouldn't y'all be helping me with that kinda issue


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Dang bro, couldn't even provide a rebuttal



*cope *


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ''Wrists'' oh my god i love this cope
> 
> Imagine a girl going ''Eww he's kinda cute but his wrists are so small''


”Bonemogged but wrists don’t matter”
Yes, I heightmogged a guy taller than me

Do you realize how retarded you are?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Debloat what? Your stunted face? Train what? You think after years of malnutrition because your immigrant parents couldn't consistently feed you that you can train away the remnants of your pathetic and under **privileged** life? I know when I was an immigrant, my single mother could provide for me. Hence why I don't use any copes for my physical **appearance** like you. So sad, I'm a "shitskin" ethnic and I had it better than you from the start *


I never called anyone shitskin??

Bro are you serious ???


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Ok
> 
> Cool bro
> 
> ...



*bro stop lying about your stats 
Then we can help *


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Ok
> 
> Cool bro
> 
> ...


@SubhumanCurrycel has tried multiple times but u keep coping with “ its alllll face broooooo “ even tho ur face ain’t even HTN jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *bro stop lying about your stats
> Then we can help *


I'm 5'7''. End point. That's the truth. Written everywhere. Stop this bullshit.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> @SubhumanCurrycel has tried multiple times but u keep coping with “ its alllll face broooooo “ even tho ur face ain’t even HTN jfl


Wouldn't know the meaning of HTN but he didn't try shit

Just knocking on my weight like the rest


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

*@RODEBLUR is 88 lbs because his immigrant parents couldn't afford to feed him **consistently**. His poor upbringing caused him to be stunted. Why is that not the case for me and @Sikkunt23? we're the shitskins here right?*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *@RODEBLUR is 88 lbs because his immigrant parents couldn't afford to feed him **consistently**. His poor upbringing caused him to be stunted. Why is that not the case for me and @Sikkunt23? we're the shitskins here right?*


I never called anyone shitskin bruv

Show me where i did


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Wouldn't know the meaning of HTN but he didn't try shit
> 
> Just knocking on my weight like the rest


HTN = high tier normie . Ur a low tier normie son


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> HTN = high tier normie . Ur a low tier normie son


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


>


is this supposed to be an insult? @Sikkunt23 looks good there, lmfao.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> is this supposed to be an insult? @Sikkunt23 looks good there, lmfao.


Nah.

Tell me you're joking


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> is this supposed to be an insult? @Sikkunt23 looks good there, lmfao.


Ngl son I look like shit here . I look good in candids and motion


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

@bruh3610 we gotta meet up sometime tbh I’ve never seen a chink with your stats mad respect


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *You want facts? Here are some facts:*
> 
> *You are normie tier in looks*
> *You are an ipd cel *
> ...


*I like @abmonger now*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 571747



https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> is this supposed to be an insult? @Sikkunt23 looks good there, lmfao.


*with lens distortion too*


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @bruh3610 we gotta meet up sometime tbh I’ve never seen a chink with your stats mad respect


Lol don’t expect much
4/10 pan face + manlet


----------



## godirl (Aug 7, 2020)

Inb4 this turns into a londonvillie situation


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Lol don’t expect much
> 4/10 pan face + manlet


How long you staying here bro? We live pretty close won’t mind swinging by i don’t got a car but yea


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Ngl son I look like shit here . I look good in candids and motion


mogs 85% of the forum in that picture regardless, jfl.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

Daily reminder son @RODEBLUR

https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/
Also daily reminder ur shorter than most women and weigh less than most women and don’t even accept advice to improve . Cuz u think “ face broooo “


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @bruh3610 we gotta meet up sometime tbh I’ve never seen a chink with your stats mad respect


what's his stats?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> what's his stats?


5’8 80kg gymcel 16 yo


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

godirl said:


> Inb4 this turns into a londonvillie situation


Never heard of that


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> @bruh3610 we gotta meet up sometime tbh I’ve never seen a chink with your stats mad respect


Nvm 21inch bideltoid I just measured again jfl


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> 5’8 80kg gymcel 16 yo


Is he lean ?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> 5’8 80kg gymcel 16 yo


>5'8


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> How long you staying here bro? We live pretty close won’t mind swinging by i don’t got a car but yea


Yo I might hit up ur gym when I run out of my membership


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Is he lean ?


Haven’t seen his pics tbh 
@bruh3610 
But no lie we live max 15 minutes away from each other


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Daily reminder son @RODEBLUR
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/
> Also daily reminder ur shorter than most women and weigh less than most women and don’t even accept advice to improve . Cuz u think “ face broooo “
> ...


Shorter than most women?

Where

Tallest country for women is Latvia if i remember correctly and they're 5'7'' so


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Yo I might hit up ur gym when I run out of my membership


It’s not bad tbh urs is probably more expensive ngl


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Is he lean ?


I’m like 23%


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> I’m like 23%


Bloatmaxxing I see


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> It’s not bad tbh urs is probably more expensive ngl





bruh3610 said:


> I’m like 23%


Over for you guys, Maori's are walking, talking moggers.


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> I’m like 23%


Deadass I measured with calipers but I still have chest split


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> Over for you guys, Maori's are walking, talking moggers.


And islanders
Literally 7ft 40inch bideltoid walking beasts


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> Over for you guys, Maori's are walking, talking moggers.


Honestly tho tbh I barely looked like the average 15 year old Maori frame after gymceling for 1 year


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> mogs 85% of the forum in that picture regardless, jfl.


*Tbh I thought you hated ethnics ngl*


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

White version of @MakinItHappen


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Aug 7, 2020)

*The state of this thread*


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> 16? Does my age make me a geek or.. ?


Spare me your attempts at witty comebacks.
Just start eating you fucking twit, you can still grow.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Spare me your attempts at witty comebacks.
> Just start eating you fucking twit, you can still grow.


He wants to throw away any chance he has at growing after starving himself for 16 years because “muh only face”


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> He wants to throw away any chance he has at growing after starving himself for 16 years because “muh only face”


Faces me tbh


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Faces me tbh


+ he’s normie at best


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> White version of @MakinItHappen


*what did he do*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *what did he do*


Same thing rodeblur is doing + actual gay activities that got him banned


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *what did he do*


He was banned for being gay


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> Spare me your attempts at witty comebacks.
> Just start eating you fucking twit, you can still grow.


It's not a come back, you never banished me.

Regardless, contrary to popular belief, i do listen to advice, but i don't take action because i have my reasons. I ate a whole lot of food over the course of a week and all i ended up with was 48kg.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *what did he do*











ETHNIC MOG BATTLE: @SIKKUNT23 VS @MAKINITHAPPEN (PRIME) | Looksmax.org - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


1) @Sikkunt23 (5'10") 2) @MakinItHappen (5'8")




looksmax.org


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> + he’s normie at best


Jfl at this Cope dindu. He needs a $2000 camera like @MakinItHappen all of the lens distortion would be gone he will be Chadlite prettyboy.


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> *It's not a come back, you never banished me*.
> 
> Regardless, contrary to popular belief, i do listen to advice, but i don't take action because i have my reasons. I ate a whole lot of food over the course of a week and all i ended up with was 48kg.


You sound like such a fag
Haha banished + comeback word play haha funny


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Tbh I thought you hated ethnics ngl*


I don't really, doesn't mean I think ethnic's can't be good looking. Plus he passes as a white in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> I don't really, doesn't mean I think ethnic's can't be good looking. Plus he passes as a white in my opinion.


*So sad, but I'm basically a French nigga with how I look aside my nose so Idc tbh.*


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

*10 pages almost 




































*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> You sound like such a fag
> Haha banished + comeback word play haha funny


Hahahahaha funny hahahahaha

Shut your fucking mouth bro i wasn't talking to you know your place


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It's not a come back, you never banished me.
> 
> Regardless, contrary to popular belief, i do listen to advice, but i don't take action because i have my reasons. I ate a whole lot of food over the course of a week and all i ended up with was 48kg.


*Sooo like instead of wasting your time on .me, you should go get a job to help your under privileged parents. That could help you be able to afford food so you can finally hit 100 lbs. Come on don't let your poor immigrant parents do all the hard work. They need all the help they can get.*


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Hahahahaha funny hahahahaha
> 
> Shut your fucking mouth bro i wasn't talking to you know your place
> 
> ...


Yea, I know my place. It’s way above you cunt.
I talk to whoever I want retard


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Yea, I know my place. It’s way above you cunt.
> I talk to whoever I want retard


Omg bro really you're way above me?? omg bro that's so epic

Go do math equations bro pshhhlmaooooo i don't care about your bideltoid


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Omg bro really you're way above me?? omg bro that's so epic
> 
> Go do math equations bro pshhhlmaooooo i don't care about your bideltoid


88 lbs 5 7 “


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> 88 lbs 5 7 “


Shut up you're not even 6 foot yet lmao


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Hahahahaha funny hahahahaha
> 
> Shut your fucking mouth bro i wasn't talking to you know your place


Nigga who tf said anything about bideltoid making me above you?
I’m physically in a higher place than you, by 2 inches


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Shut up you're not even 6 foot yet lmao


I’m above average where I live . Ur 7 percentile . Stop embarrassing urself


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Nigga who tf said anything about bideltoid making me above you?
> I’m physically in a higher place than you, by 2 inches


By 2 inches? I don't know but you lived in the UK or something? You might be a couple of feet above me considering i live in the Netherlands which is a flat country


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> I’m above average where I live . Ur 7 percentile . Stop embarrassing urself


Ýou live in Canada right? You're dead average there. Maybe even a centimetre below. Quit the bullshit bro


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> By 2 inches? I don't know but you lived in the UK or something? You might be a couple of feet above me considering i live in the Netherlands which is a flat country


*Nigga what*


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> It's not a come back, you never banished me.
> 
> Regardless, contrary to popular belief, i do listen to advice, but i don't take action because i have my reasons. *I ate a whole lot of food over the course of a week and all i ended up with was 48kg*.


This is actually something that anorexics say.

It's over.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> This is actually something that anorexics say.
> 
> It's over.


Dang bro

But ain't anorexia an eating disorder

I don't push myself to eat less


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> By 2 inches? I don't know but you lived in the UK or something? You might be a couple of feet above me considering i live in the Netherlands which is a flat country


With that logic I’m one floor above you, I’m sorry but someone who can’t afford proper meals is probably sleeping on the flood


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Nigga what*


Geography


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Ýou live in Canada right? You're dead average there. Maybe even a centimetre below. Quit the bullshit bro


*U like embarrassing urself don’t u ?
me :




u :




keep coping *
@Introvertednarc @NordicIranian


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Nigga what*


It was his idea of a funny joke, he was talking about sea levels


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> With that logic I’m one floor above you, I’m sorry but someone who can’t afford proper meals is probably sleeping on the flood


Guessing you live in one of them attached houses, i'm actually a foot above you by that logic.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *U like embarrassing urself don’t u ?
> me :
> View attachment 571769
> 
> ...


Hmm.. Weird how your shit says 5'8''...






Did you fucking change it??? LMAOOOO


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

Why so much pgs


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Guessing you live in one of them attached houses, i'm actually a foot above you by that logic.


Attached houses are on the side idiot. No one wants strangers going to their floor entering your section


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Dang bro
> 
> But ain't anorexia an eating disorder
> 
> I don't push myself to eat less


You are a sorry excuse for a man & your parents should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Hmm.. Weird how your shit says 5'8''...
> View attachment 571776
> 
> 
> Did you fucking change it??? LMAOOOO


It varies but in the source it says just under 5 9 . Either way ur extremely below average . I used same sources for both percentiles . Keep coping


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Attached houses are on the side idiot. No one wants strangers going to their floor entering your section


?? Didn't understand a word but okay


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> It varies but in the source it says just under 5 9 . Either way ur extremely below average . I used same sources for both percentiles . Keep coping


Why do you push your cope onto me bro

I didn't change my country's mean height to claim above average


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 7, 2020)

It's comical that every thread that has ethnic mentioned in it is about 10 pages at minimum.


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ?? Didn't understand a word but okay


Retard
If shared houses were separated by floors, than that would be an invasion of privacy as you must go through someone else’s floor to reach yours


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Why do you push your cope onto me bro
> 
> I didn't change my country's mean height to claim above average


*It’s the same fucking source u stupid idiot . 






*


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

How can u mog at 5ft 7 and 88 lbs. Were you in a kindergarten?


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> How can u mog at 5ft 7 and 88 lbs. Were you in a kindergarten?


Now you know why there’s 10 pgs


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> How can u mog at 5ft 7 and 88 lbs. Were you in a kindergarten?


No

Just a regular store. Multiple actually


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Retard
> If shared houses were separated by floors, than that would be an invasion of privacy as you must go through someone else’s floor to reach yours


What? No i didn't mean it like that. I meant attached as in to your left and to your right are other houses instead of your house just standing on it's own


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *It’s the same fucking source u stupid idiot .
> View attachment 571782
> View attachment 571783
> *


don't understand what the fuck you're trying to prove


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> What? No i didn't mean it like that. I meant attached as in to your left and to your right are other houses instead of your house just standing on it's own


Dafuq are you guys on about now lmao.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> don't understand what the fuck you're trying to prove


When u try to compare data points u should use similar or if not same source to have more accuracy when comparing .


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> No
> 
> Just a regular store. Multiple actually


*Rodeblur can only go to ethnic grocery stores guys. The only reason he is 88 lbs is because the only thing he can afford to eat is rice and beans. *


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

I don’t know why ur still coping
You cherry pick data within an extremely small sample, the term ethnic is subjective as I could enter say an expat community of white oeople in china and immediately be heightmogged, so no
Ethnics =/= people you always mog


----------



## needsolution (Aug 7, 2020)

i knew its going to be a big thread when i saw @Sikkunt23 and @RODEBLUR joining to the chat


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> What? No i didn't mean it like that. I meant attached as in to your left and to your right are other houses instead of your house just standing on it's own


Why would tht mean anythint? What are u trying to say here? How does floor correlate with that


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> I don’t know why ur still coping
> You cherry pick data within an extremely small sample, the term ethnic is subjective as I could enter say an expat community of white oeople in china and immediately be heightmogged, so no
> Ethnics =/= people you always mog


Has no verifiable proof either . He expects us to believe he height mogs at 5 7 “ when the average height is near 6 foot . Just lol


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

needsolution said:


> i knew its going to be a big thread when i saw @Sikkunt23 and @RODEBLUR joining to the chat


I destroy cope tbh


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

I swear most ethnics arent even that short jfl. Only Filipino guys tbh.


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Has no verifiable proof either . He expects us to believe he height mogs at 5 7 “ when the average height is near 6 foot . Just lol


Yea exactly 
This whole thread is based off his own word, which has no accountability


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> I don’t know why ur still coping
> You cherry pick data within an extremely small sample, the term ethnic is subjective as I could enter say an expat community of white oeople in china and immediately be heightmogged, so no
> Ethnics =/= people you always mog


is ~175 people an extremely small sample ?


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> is ~175 people an extremely small sample ?


Out of 1,800,000 foreign born residents, yes.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> is ~175 people an extremely small sample ?


U have no verifiable proof .


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> Yea exactly
> This whole thread is based off his own word, which has no accountability


what are we fucking scientists at harvard

why would i need to prove to you anything
how would i even prove you anything

it's an online forum and i'm talking about a casual experience in day-to-day life, chill


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Rodeblur can only go to ethnic grocery stores guys. The only reason he is 88 lbs is because the only thing he can afford to eat is rice and beans. *


povertyshaming me now. i see you're a very respectable person


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> I destroy cope tbh


All you destroy is the credibility of your own claims rofl stfu bruv


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

@DoMoverPRETTYboy 
@AbandonShip


----------



## AbandonShip (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> @DoMoverPRETTYboy
> @AbandonShip


who are you and why did you tag me?


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

AbandonShip said:


> who are you and why did you tag me?


This is what @SubhumanCurrycel was talking about


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> All you destroy is the credibility of your own claims rofl stfu bruv










keep disregarding stats


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Aug 7, 2020)

bruh3610 said:


> @DoMoverPRETTYboy
> @AbandonShip


Why tag me


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 7, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Why tag me





bruh3610 said:


> This is what @SubhumanCurrycel was talking about


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> View attachment 571798
> View attachment 571799
> 
> keep disregarding stats


keep disregarding reality


i'm having a lot of fun swimming in your sea of cope


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> All you destroy is the credibility of your own claims rofl stfu bruv



*Bro you need to humble yourself if you want to ascend tbh. Concede that you don’t mog shit right now especially at your BMI and weight in your country so that we can properly evaluate you. And stop baiting ethnics on this site even if you don’t mean to with titles like “thank god for ethnics”. Just now you said there were like 157 people in your grocery store and you only got heightmogged by three? Literally nearly statistically impossible. Humble yourself or other people on this forum will keep flaming you.*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Bro you need to humble yourself if you want to ascend tbh. Concede that you don’t mog shit right now especially at your BMI and weight in your country so that we can properly evaluate you. And stop baiting ethnics on this site even if you don’t mean to with titles like “thank god for ethnics”. Just now you said there were like 157 people in your grocery store and you only got heightmogged by three? Literally nearly statistically impossible. Humble yourself or other people on this forum will keep flaming you.*


they can flame me all they want

this is reality. i will not stoop down to their level which is to cope


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> they can flame me all they want
> 
> this is reality. i will not stoop down to their level which is to cope


The reality is that 93 percent of people height mog u son . Just stop


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

@Sikkunt23 
*Do you mind*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> The reality is that 93 percent of people height mog u son . Just stop
> View attachment 571805


keep thinking you're smart with online quizzes bro

i did this when i was 14 or something, said i was going to be 6foot and buzzfeed told me i'm actually 60 something years old

retard


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> keep thinking you're smart with online quizzes bro
> 
> i did this when i was 14 or something, said i was going to be 6foot and buzzfeed told me i'm actually 60 something years old
> 
> retard


It’s not an online quiz . Just lol at ur iq


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> It’s not an online quiz . Just lol at ur iq


just lol at your life


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> they can flame me all they want
> 
> this is reality. i will not stoop down to their level which is to cope


Bro. I might be able to believe this if it was like in thailand or SEA countries. BUT YOUR SAYING YOU HEIGHTMOG PEOPLE IN THE NETHERLANDS???


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Aug 7, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> *Ratfaced ugly dolphin-eyed sloth*
> 
> Im 6’4.5 and my mum was 5’10 in prime just lol I’d kick your heart out of your chest


Is that him


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bro. I might be able to believe this if it was like in thailand or SEA countries. BUT YOUR SAYING YOU HEIGHTMOG PEOPLE IN THE NETHERLANDS???


*E T H N I C S*
They were SEA people
If you didn't notice nobody in the netherlands is dutch


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Is that him


What is me


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> *E T H N I C S*
> They were SEA people
> If you didn't notice nobody in the netherlands is dutch


What is this IQ. Obviously people in the netherlands are dutch. And so what u mog ethnics. U say that like its an accomplishment.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> *E T H N I C S*
> They were SEA people
> If you didn't notice nobody in the netherlands is dutch


*Stop embarrassing urself please dear god
@NordicIranian 




*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *Stop embarrassing urself please dear god
> @NordicIranian
> View attachment 571813
> *


You're an utter retard, even more retarded to think i am embarrassing myself.

Look at the distribution of demographics on the map of the Netherlands. Now look at where i live.

Then shoot yourself in the head you retarded prick


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> What is this IQ. Obviously people in the netherlands are dutch. And so what u mog ethnics. U say that like its an accomplishment.


No, you've ever heard of mass immigration ? ? ?

Also i just made this thread to tell people how i was feeling, heightmog was a new feeling to me, which is why i said thank god for ethnics because thanks to them i finally heightmog people. That's all


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 7, 2020)

Why is it hard to believe ? Filipinos are like 5’5 and lots of Indians are also around that height. arabs are also either very short or tall as fuck and also other Asians like Chinese are usually under 5’10. 

Canadian average is 5’9 or 5’10 only because we have lots of Filipinos, Indians etc. If we exclude them then average height of young guys here is around 6’


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Why is it hard to believe ? Filipinos are like 5’5 and lots of Indians are also around that height. arabs are also either very short or tall as fuck and also other Asians like Chinese are usually under 5’10.
> 
> Canadian average is 5’9 or 5’10 only because we have lots of Filipinos, Indians etc. If we exclude them then average height of young guys here is around 6’


Finally someone who doesn't have their head up their ass.

I wasn't claiming superiority above ethnics or something, i was just saying thank god they're here so i can heightmog once in a while


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Finally someone who doesn't have their head up their ass.
> 
> I wasn't claiming superiority above ethnics or something, i was just saying thank god they're here so i can heightmog once in a while



Yea you clearly said you heightmog people in asian stores and most Filipinos, Vietnamese are like 5’5 and women are even shorter

but I agree with others that you need to start eating more.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Yea you clearly said you heightmog people in asian stores and most Filipinos, Vietnamese are like 5’5 and women are even shorter
> 
> but I agree with others that you need to start eating more.


Weren't asian stores. Regular stores, they were just filled with asians and the like.

Also it pains me to keep reiterating the same things over and over again because people don't read, but i'll do it anyway, i ate so much shit for a whole week. like a lot of fucking shit, i got to 48kg, nothing more. Not worth it. Too expensive for just that


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Went to some supermarkets and other stores yesterday. (Keep in mind i live in the Netherlands, with the world's tallest average height) and dear god i mogged EVERYONE in the store.
> 
> Literally filled to the brim with ethnics, asians, men, women, everything, mogged them both facially and height-wise.
> 
> ...



5"7 in Netherlands must be brutal
Fun fact I work in a supermarket aswell, in germany xd
5"11 is average for white non ethnic males srs


----------



## TITUS (Aug 7, 2020)

I just got my insoles today, i measured myself with shoes and them inside and im +4 cm for a grand total of 187 cm, i do notice the difference of visual perspective from up there. I already mog most people in my country at 6', so this is just for the bragging.
Manlets get some heeled boots and insoles, it's an easy and big looksmax.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

*gandy mogs u son remember 
*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> *gandy mogs u son remember
> *



Remember that i never asked or talked about him


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Remember that i never asked or talked about him


Keep coping


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Keep coping







''Keep coping'' ''Cope''

Also weren't you talking about Gandy now you linked O'Pry this is mad what an absolute betrayal

Going on my list of most brutal anime betrayals


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 572514
> 
> ''Keep coping'' ''Cope''
> 
> ...


Daily reminder son u don’t mog shit 

https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Daily reminder son u don’t mog shit
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/
> View attachment 572515
> ...







The fact that putting a speech bubble above your face makes whatever you say completely laughable says enough.

You can't do that with me, or any other goodlooking person for that matter. 

So you should cope bro. Actually you're already doing it so just keep on doing it whatever


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 572517
> 
> The fact that putting a speech bubble above your face makes whatever you say completely laughable says enough.
> 
> ...


Dude. Your 88 lbs and 5ft 7. You shouldnt be talking.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Aug 7, 2020)

11 pages

amazing, i love race bait threads so much


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> View attachment 572517
> 
> The fact that putting a speech bubble above your face makes whatever you say completely laughable says enough.
> 
> ...



https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/Don’t mog shit son .


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Dude. Your 88 lbs and 5ft 7. You shouldnt be talking.


are you bluepilled or something

it's about face
then face

and face comes in clutch at number 3 as well
and coming in last
face

i can talk all i want when i look the way i do and when some of the people here look the way they do


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/mog-battle-rodeblur-vs-sikkunt23.177931/Don’t mog shit son .


do you actually think this is proof

proves nothing. zero.

reminder you're just as big of a mogger as a fucking frog according to this logic


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 7, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> I think he's 5'7 88 kg


what
I'm 6' and 72 kg lol


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> what
> I'm 6' and 72 kg lol


exact


----------



## jackthenerd (Aug 7, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> 11 pages


So did anyone eevn bother to read the thread? Any TLDR?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> So did anyone eevn bother to read the thread? Any TLDR?


it's like 4 lines of text


----------



## jackthenerd (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> it's like 4 lines of text


Yeah I read that, but how the fuck is it 11 pages lmao. That's what I want summarized.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

jackthenerd said:


> Yeah I read that, but how the fuck is it 11 pages lmao. That's what I want summarized.


two words: coping bluepillers


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 7, 2020)

recessed said:


> are you really 88lbs though? isn't this Auschwitz tier


i'd rather be fuck ugly with normal weight than weigh 88lb. dead serious


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> i'd rather be fuck ugly with normal weight than weigh 88lb. dead serious


so you'd rather look like birdcel than 88lbs o'pry

ok


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> so you'd rather look like birdcel than 88lbs o'pry
> 
> ok


88lb is long-neck territory, yes I would actually rather look like a birdcel at normal weight


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> 88lb is long-neck territory, yes I would actually rather look like a birdcel at normal weight


all you have to do

is put some goddamn clothes on

lmao


----------



## Deleted member 7313 (Aug 7, 2020)

Don't worry about it bro. I thought your thread was funny. I'm also a 5'7-5'8 guy in Southern U.S and I can relate! I heightmog some beaners and chinks from time to time. No big deal. Not superior to them or anything (saw an asian guy i heightmogged once with a stacy gf, nice hair and outfit looked chang) but hey it's cool.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

arianaisawesome said:


> Don't worry about it bro. I thought your thread was funny. I'm also a 5'7-5'8 guy in Southern U.S and I can relate! I heightmog some beaners and chinks from time to time. No big deal. Not superior to them or anything (saw an asian guy i heightmogged once with a stacy gf, nice hair and outfit looked chang) but hey it's cool.


Us male average height is 5 9 , Netherlands is 5 11-6 foot .
Just lol at thinking it’s the same


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

arianaisawesome said:


> Don't worry about it bro. I thought your thread was funny. I'm also a 5'7-5'8 guy in Southern U.S and I can relate! I heightmog some beaners and chinks from time to time. No big deal. Not superior to them or anything (saw an asian guy i heightmogged once with a stacy gf, nice hair and outfit looked chang) but hey it's cool.


Yeah

I was just making a casual statement i didn't see anything in it that would upset people but in 2020...


----------



## sytyl (Aug 7, 2020)

jfl who keeps letting this manlet out of the manlet pit


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

sytyl said:


> jfl who keeps letting this manlet out of the manlet pit


Liked by 5'10'' guy


----------



## sytyl (Aug 7, 2020)

@RODEBLUR bro why are you harping on ethnics when you look ethnic yourself

jfl you still haven't answered which country your parents immigrated from, are you that ashamed of where you're originally from?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

sytyl said:


> @RODEBLUR bro why are you harping on ethnics when you look ethnic yourself
> 
> jfl you still haven't answered which country your parents immigrated from, are you that ashamed of where you're originally from?


you never asked ?? ?? 

When did you ask


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 7, 2020)

Bro you're retarded
I got heightmogged with 5'9 in brazil all the time


----------



## sytyl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> you never asked ?? ??
> 
> When did you ask


I asked you what country your parents were originally from in another thread and you ignored


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I asked you what country your parents were originally from in another thread and you ignored


i don't recall and i make sure to read every notifications so


----------



## sytyl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i don't recall and i make sure to read every notifications so


well, where are they from?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 7, 2020)

lets be honest you heightmogged noone let alone facemog, 5'7? im 5'8 and maybe once every few months i see a fully grown male whos slightly shorter than me


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lets be honest you heightmogged noone let alone facemog, 5'7? im 5'8 and maybe once every few months i see a fully grown male whos slightly shorter than me


yeah bro

i made it all up from my imagination i'm an award-winning writer


just rofl at this


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> are you bluepilled or something
> 
> it's about face
> then face
> ...


YOU ARE 88 LBS AND 5FT 7. THATS LIKE SAYING. "BRO, IT'S ALL ABOUT FACE, WHEN A MODEL HAS 4 FUCKING LIMBS AMPUTATED." YOU ARE TOO UNDERWEIGHT. NO FACE FOR THOSE PHYSICAL STATS. (and btw ur face isnt good enough to overcompensate your height)


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

sytyl said:


> well, where are they from?


my father is blond blueeyed nordic man from netherlands. my mother is venezuelan

both lived in venezuela for some time


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> yeah bro
> 
> i made it all up from my imagination i'm an award-winning writer
> 
> ...


yup you probably did, jfl especially if youre claiming this was in the NETHERLANDS where literally the average male is like 6'2


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> YOU ARE 88 LBS AND 5FT 7. THATS LIKE SAYING. "BRO, IT'S ALL ABOUT FACE, WHEN A MODEL HAS 4 FUCKING LIMBS AMPUTATED." YOU ARE TOO UNDERWEIGHT. NO FACE FOR THOSE PHYSICAL STATS. (and btw ur face isnt good enough to overcompensate your height)


cry for my face bro

but in all seriousness

i want to make a polite conversation

tell me my flaws then


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> yup you probably did, jfl especially if youre claiming this was in the NETHERLANDS where literally the average male is like 6'2


this isn't a regular bruh moment

they felt this bruh moment on mars


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> cry for my face bro
> 
> but in all seriousness
> 
> ...


Your face is slightly above average tbh.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> my father is blond blueeyed nordic man from netherlands. my mother is venezuelan
> 
> both lived in venezuela for some time


no wonder you look ethnic


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

sytyl said:


> no wonder you look ethnic


ethnic in what kinda way

in the way that i don't look like jimsonbob whatever because that's a good thing


----------



## sytyl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ethnic in what kinda way
> 
> in the way that i don't look like jimsonbob whatever because that's a good thing


you don't look white basically


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 7, 2020)

12 pages lmao.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

sytyl said:


> you don't look white basically


well no i don't look fully white but girls don't want guys that are fully white


----------



## sytyl (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ethnic in what kinda way
> 
> in the way that i don't look like jimsonbob whatever because that's a good thing


also jimsonbobson mogs you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 7, 2020)

sytyl said:


> also jimsonbobson mogs you


if i went to every single mental ward on earth

i do not think it would have come close to the retardation in this single post


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 7, 2020)

12 pages


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 7, 2020)

buddy, lurking in the women's bathroom in a senior citizen home in holland doesn't count as heightmogging


----------



## Hades (Aug 7, 2020)

you sure you don’t mean you’re 88kg? 88lbs is fucking small as hell


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 7, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> buddy, lurking in the women's bathroom in a senior citizen home in holland doesn't count as heightmogging


Jfl tbh @SubhumanCurrycel @Introvertednarc @sytyl @malignant @inceletto


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Jfl tbh @SubhumanCurrycel


sometimes i hate you but i love you too 💙


----------



## MogTheMogger (Aug 7, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> my father is blond blueeyed nordic man from netherlands. my mother is venezuelan
> 
> both lived in venezuela for some time



*>venezuelan*

*ah no wonder you're such an asshole son, jfl. *


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 7, 2020)

5’7 here in NL? JFL. You’ll be considered a subhuman regardless. Keep in mind the average guy your age is 13cm taller than you.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 8, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> 5’7 here in NL? JFL. You’ll be considered a subhuman regardless. Keep in mind the average guy your age is 13cm taller than you.
> View attachment 572920


true

but the bliss of the amount of ethnics in the hague is epic


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 8, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> buddy, lurking in the women's bathroom in a senior citizen home in holland doesn't count as heightmogging


sounds a bit specific buddy

must be personal, you wanna tell us what happened ?


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Aug 8, 2020)

I'm a native swede and only 5 ft 8, thank god for these refugee rapist scumbags which I mog most of the time when I'm out in the city


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 8, 2020)

Lol @ this shit thread bro


----------



## Clark69 (Aug 8, 2020)

"i'm 5'7 and 88 pounds in a country where 6'0-6'1 is average, i just mogged some ethics in two stores and it's major lifefuel. time to brag about it on some incel forum only to get roasted for 12 pages straight"
*YOU AIN'T MOGGING SHIT, YOU DELUSIONAL WIDE-EYED FUCKING IDIOT, WHY DO YOU THINK THIS SHIT MATTERS AND WHY DO YOU THINK YOU'RE MODEL TIER WHEN YOU JUST CAME STRAIGHT OUT OF TREBLINKA AND AUSCHWITZ? 




THIS GUY IS 5'11 AND 135 POUNDS, AND LOOK AT HIM. HE HAS NEARLY 50 POUNDS ON YOU AND HAS ONE OF THE WORST FRAME OF ALL TIME, SO THIS CONFIRMS THAT NOT ONLY YOU'RE A MANLET, BUT A FRAMELET. KEEP FUCKING COPING *


----------



## sytyl (Aug 9, 2020)

Clark69 said:


> "i'm 5'7 and 88 pounds in a country where 6'0-6'1 is average, i just mogged some ethics in two stores and it's major lifefuel. time to brag about it on some incel forum only to get roasted for 12 pages straight"
> *YOU AIN'T MOGGING SHIT, YOU DELUSIONAL WIDE-EYED FUCKING IDIOT, WHY DO YOU THINK THIS SHIT MATTERS AND WHY DO YOU THINK YOU'RE MODEL TIER WHEN YOU JUST CAME STRAIGHT OUT OF TREBLINKA AND AUSCHWITZ?
> View attachment 575209
> 
> THIS GUY IS 5'11 AND 135 POUNDS, AND LOOK AT HIM. HE HAS NEARLY 50 POUNDS ON YOU AND HAS ONE OF THE WORST FRAME OF ALL TIME, SO THIS CONFIRMS THAT NOT ONLY YOU'RE A MANLET, BUT A FRAMELET. KEEP FUCKING COPING *


that has to be shopped
I don't remember him being so narrow


----------



## Germania (Aug 9, 2020)

You need to move to Offenbach, there are only ethnics 90% or so.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Clark69 said:


> "i'm 5'7 and 88 pounds in a country where 6'0-6'1 is average, i just mogged some ethics in two stores and it's major lifefuel. time to brag about it on some incel forum only to get roasted for 12 pages straight"
> *YOU AIN'T MOGGING SHIT, YOU DELUSIONAL WIDE-EYED FUCKING IDIOT, WHY DO YOU THINK THIS SHIT MATTERS AND WHY DO YOU THINK YOU'RE MODEL TIER WHEN YOU JUST CAME STRAIGHT OUT OF TREBLINKA AND AUSCHWITZ?
> View attachment 575209
> 
> THIS GUY IS 5'11 AND 135 POUNDS, AND LOOK AT HIM. HE HAS NEARLY 50 POUNDS ON YOU AND HAS ONE OF THE WORST FRAME OF ALL TIME, SO THIS CONFIRMS THAT NOT ONLY YOU'RE A MANLET, BUT A FRAMELET. KEEP FUCKING COPING *


Oh boy here comes another one..

Do you really think you're origininal?

I swear to god, 25 people have to the EXACT SAME THING you've done over the course of a week. Just like, shut up...


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Clark69 said:


> "i'm 5'7 and 88 pounds in a country where 6'0-6'1 is average, i just mogged some ethics in two stores and it's major lifefuel. time to brag about it on some incel forum only to get roasted for 12 pages straight"
> *YOU AIN'T MOGGING SHIT, YOU DELUSIONAL WIDE-EYED FUCKING IDIOT, WHY DO YOU THINK THIS SHIT MATTERS AND WHY DO YOU THINK YOU'RE MODEL TIER WHEN YOU JUST CAME STRAIGHT OUT OF TREBLINKA AND AUSCHWITZ?
> View attachment 575209
> 
> THIS GUY IS 5'11 AND 135 POUNDS, AND LOOK AT HIM. HE HAS NEARLY 50 POUNDS ON YOU AND HAS ONE OF THE WORST FRAME OF ALL TIME, SO THIS CONFIRMS THAT NOT ONLY YOU'RE A MANLET, BUT A FRAMELET. KEEP FUCKING COPING *


You could've just, you know, kindly asked me if i'm a framecel. Yes, it's framecel, not framelet. But i would've just confirmed, i didn't see the need for huge bold text tbh

Regardless, your first line hit the nail on the head other than the last part. I haven't noticed anyone actually roasting. Just some people trying to deny my experiences as if that's somehow going to make any kind of impact other than making you look like a major coper


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Übermogger said:


> Wtf I'm 5'95" (174cm) and I don't feel like this


Uhh... Boyo, 5'9''.25 is 176cm. How on earth would 5'9''.5 be 174cm? Think you mean 5'8''.5


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Übermogger said:


> Sorry for not knowing this stupid metric sistem, it's more practical the m scale


It's the imperial system

And yeah it's more practical on metric


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Went to some supermarkets and other stores yesterday. (Keep in mind i live in the Netherlands, with the world's tallest average height) and dear god i mogged EVERYONE in the store.
> 
> Literally filled to the brim with ethnics, asians, men, women, everything, mogged them both facially and height-wise.
> 
> ...


graag gedaan makker


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 9, 2020)

inbred mayo cope


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Aug 9, 2020)

428 replies on this shit thread jfl


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Dante1 said:


> inbred mayo cope


what do you mean with mayo???

idk but being inbred is the least of my concerns, my parents are from completely different continents lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

why this shit thread has 13 pages


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> why this shit thread has 13 pages


people coping is why.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> people coping is why.


you are wide ipd slayer bro


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm 6ft 3 and sometimes get mogged. Zoomers are a lot taller.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> I'm 6ft 3 and sometimes get mogged. Zoomers are a lot taller.


true


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> you are wide ipd slayer bro


be honest. wide ipd is better than narrow ipd.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> be honest. wide ipd is better than narrow ipd.


Both bad.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Both bad.


in the healthy range, not too extreme, ipd a little bit too narrow or a little bit too wide? i think i know what i'd choose


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> in the healthy range, not too extreme, ipd a little bit too narrow or a little bit too wide? i think i know what i'd choose


Low ipd is better 

And in your case brah it's waayyy too wide


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> Low ipd is better
> 
> And in your case brah it's waayyy too wide


rly?





front pic

is it rly that wide doe


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> rly?
> View attachment 576478
> 
> 
> ...


Dude your acne and stuff 

Disgusting


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> Dude your acne and stuff
> 
> Disgusting


it's barely noticeable on this pic

answer the question


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> it's barely noticeable on this pic
> 
> answer the question


A bit too wide 

It's visible


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> A bit too wide
> 
> It's visible


it is not that bad

but opposite of this. a bit too narrow. i think that would be worse


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> it is not that bad
> 
> but opposite of this. a bit too narrow. i think that would be worse


Keep coping son 

Whatever makes you happy, you are still no goodlooking person though.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> Keep coping son
> 
> Whatever makes you happy, you are still no goodlooking person though.


i am not coping

trying to have a discussion on why this is not as big of a failo as many think

but if you think i am not goodlooking person tell me my other failos

one failo doesn't ruin whole face

don't say shit like acne because that's not permanent


----------



## malignant (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i am not coping
> 
> trying to have a discussion on why this is not as big of a failo as many think
> 
> ...


mog battle each other please lmfao would be funniest thread of all time


----------



## RichmondBread (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm a little over 5'10 and I never feel short in America.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 9, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> I'm a little over 5'10 and I never feel short in America.


All Americans are fat, so due gravity, their body is more compressed, causing them to be short.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

malignant said:


> mog battle each other please lmfao would be funniest thread of all time


your signature is the real og nigga shit


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Aug 9, 2020)

how tf this thread got 13 pages wtf


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i am not coping
> 
> trying to have a discussion on why this is not as big of a failo as many think
> 
> ...


Wide ipd
Shit nose 
Ugly acne 

Then your height failo 

No matter how you look at it, you are no desirable man


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> Wide ipd
> Shit nose
> Ugly acne
> 
> ...


how is my nose shit


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> how is my nose shit
> 
> View attachment 576538


Too flat too wide from front 

Don't cope with side profile 

Your skull is short too because you are Manlet, short skull good width, but still penaut head

Could grab your head with one hand


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> Too flat too wide from front
> 
> Don't cope with side profile
> 
> ...


looks normal from front to me




also if it was narrower it would make my ipd look worse and break the harmony

also i don't think you could grab my skull with one hand, you only have 4-5 inches on me height-wise

my dick is longer than the difference in height


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

get rid of the acne first man an we will see

you are not even 4psl for me at this point


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

Newone said:


> get rid of the acne first man an we will see
> 
> you are not even 4psl for me at this point


bruh
half of 8 is 4

you saying i am not even average level

at this point this is delusion tbh


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

sytyl said:


> africalbullpig mogs you stop coping


what the fuck do you mean cope?
look at him




it is offensive at this point to even compare me to him

if you still think he mogs tell me why. no body shit because that's bluepill. face only


----------



## sytyl (Aug 9, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> what the fuck do you mean cope?
> look at him
> View attachment 576572
> 
> ...


he has high t twink slayer pheno


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 9, 2020)

sytyl said:


> he has high t twink slayer pheno


more like world of warcraft playing cheeto-eating basement dweller pheno


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 9, 2020)

*Dog shit teir thread tbh*


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 9, 2020)

African mogs you facially 

He would mog you easy in low body fat 

Doesn't matter what woman would prefer, you are dogshit and he is horseshit 

No woman wants Sex with both of you, you are both not goodlooking 

You are facially maybe 3psl to a bit higher, but with height you are truecel


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> you coping subhumans piss me off the most anyway
> 
> dude with your height and frame you would need 5,5 or more like 6psl face to compensate your poor physique anyways
> 
> ...


understandable conclusion but get real

use the psl chart to rate, not in anticipation of if girls like you or not, it's not meant for that


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> understandable conclusion but get real
> 
> use the psl chart to rate, not in anticipation of if girls like you or not, it's not meant for that


you are 3 to 3,5psl then


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> you are 3 to 3,5psl then


only psl rating chart i found

you cannot be serious and say i am 3-3.5 psl, even at my current state


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> only psl rating chart i found
> 
> you cannot be serious and say i am 3-3.5 psl, even at my current state
> View attachment 577678


every guy there on the "4 area" mogs you pretty hard


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> every guy there on the "4 area" mogs you pretty hard


how the fuck

what cope are you going to use now

you don't know their height
most of them have an extremely narrow ipd as well

how on earth


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> how the fuck
> 
> what cope are you going to use now
> 
> ...


nigga the 5's guys mog you to oblivion

and 80% of the 4's guys mog you too, especially the left ones one the 4 scale

are you retarded, what cope? thats just truth


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> nigga the 5's guys mog you to oblivion
> 
> and 80% of the 4's guys mog you too, especially the left ones one the 4 scale
> 
> are you retarded, what cope? thats just truth


not a single one




these are the only ones on 5 that are on my level, middle one mogs by a bit


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> not a single one
> View attachment 577698
> 
> these are the only ones on 5 that are on my level, middle one mogs by a bit
> ...


*NEARLY EVERY ONE OF THE 4 GUYS MOG YOU; MAYBE THE INDIAN NOT WITH HIS DRAVIDIAN PHENO*
*
AND THE 5 GUYS YOU POSTED MOG YOU TO OBLIVION NIGGA; ON YOUR LEVEL DUDE???
*
*THIS GUYS PROBABLY GET GIRLS; WHILE YOU NEVER GOT ANY ATTENTION FROM ANY GIRL EVER*


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> *NEARLY EVERY ONE OF THE 4 GUYS MOG YOU; MAYBE THE INDIAN NOT WITH HIS DRAVIDIAN PHENO*
> 
> *AND THE 5 GUYS YOU POSTED MOG YOU TO OBLIVION NIGGA; ON YOUR LEVEL DUDE???*
> 
> *THIS GUYS PROBABLY GET GIRLS; WHILE YOU NEVER GOT ANY ATTENTION FROM ANY GIRL EVER*


ok


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> ok
> View attachment 577704


nobody cares for this virtue signaling dude

you are an 3/10 realistically speaking


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> *NEARLY EVERY ONE OF THE 4 GUYS MOG YOU; MAYBE THE INDIAN NOT WITH HIS DRAVIDIAN PHENO*
> 
> *AND THE 5 GUYS YOU POSTED MOG YOU TO OBLIVION NIGGA; ON YOUR LEVEL DUDE???*
> 
> *THIS GUYS PROBABLY GET GIRLS; WHILE YOU NEVER GOT ANY ATTENTION FROM ANY GIRL EVER*





Newone said:


> nobody cares for this virtue signaling dude
> 
> you are an 3/10 realistically speaking


wasn't virtue signalling, she wanted to add me on all social medias and asked if i had added her yet

also she wanted to play with me on ps4, i recommended a game to her and actually bought it

those are not the actions of a virtue signaller
and bro 3psl is one thing but *3/10????* Nahhh you have crossed the line

Look at the 4psl guys and tell me how on earth they mog me what the fuck


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> what the fuck do you mean cope?
> look at him
> View attachment 576572
> 
> ...


Yeah u mog african bull lmao. At least you resemble a human.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

@RODEBLUR 

first guy mogs you hard, second guy slight you are both subhumans, third guy mogs you, the forth guy gets slightly mogged, fifth gets slgihtly mogged, asian gets mogged, next guy gets mogged, this guy same level, gets mogged, gets mogged because forehead, this guys mogs you, last guy ugly indian doesnt mog you

you are still an subhuman, mogging other subhumans doesnt mean shit


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yeah u mog african bull lmao. At least you resemble a human.


african is like 50% bodyfat dude, and rodeblur is 5% bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

@RODEBLUR 

and that girl is probably landwhale or ugly if she wants to hang out with you


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

but seriously tho, your body is an insane falio. Idk how I would cope if I was you.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> african is like 50% bodyfat dude, and rodeblur is 5% bodyfat


Africanbull is fucking ugly man. People would say "ogre theory" that shit never works irl. He is just and ugly fat dude. No offence to him.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> @RODEBLUR
> 
> and that girl is probably landwhale or ugly if she wants to hang out with you


dang bro


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> but seriously tho, your body is an insane falio. Idk how I would cope if I was you.


in which way. height or weight


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> in which way. height or weight


Both tbh. Weight especially.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Both tbh. Weight especially.


i prefer being thin to being fat tbh


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i prefer being thin to being fat tbh


Yeah being thin is better than being fat. At least you look normal in clothes.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

Holy fuck 15 pages lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yeah being thin is better than being fat. At least you look normal in clothes.


nobody would mess with an 6'3 monster like african at least in real life

while you could easily push around rodeblur like nothing


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> nobody would mess with an 6'3 monster like african at least in real life
> 
> while you could easily push around rodeblur like nothing


bro you wouldn't mess with him, but he can't do shit. Just run away irl.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> isn't he italian
> 
> why do you ask him


He’s curry


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> He’s curry


didn't look like that from his eyepic


----------



## sytyl (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Africanbull is fucking ugly man. People would say "ogre theory" that shit never works irl. He is just and ugly fat dude. No offence to him.


nah, he'd get more girls just by being more unique, girls be wildin like that

@Newone mirin your new avatar bro


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

Newone said:


> nobody would mess with an 6'3 monster like african at least in real life
> 
> while you could easily push around rodeblur like nothing


wtf is this ogre theory shit, thought you were talking about attracting women? 

nobody would even come near him because he probably smells like cheeto dust, girls would gag being near him

''while you could easily push around rodeblur like nothing'' u sure on that? in high school i was among the most popular of my class, and for personal defense i did judo and shit as a kid weekly so

if i needed to incapacitate someone i could

also if i really couldn't with someone, i got connections so i wouldn't mess regardless


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

sytyl said:


> nah, he'd get more girls just by being more unique, girls be wildin like that
> 
> @Newone mirin your new avatar bro


unique? r u fucking serious.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> wtf is this ogre theory shit, thought you were talking about attracting women?
> 
> nobody would even come near him because he probably smells like cheeto dust, girls would gag being near him
> 
> ...


Don't talk about judo and shit lmao. Your 88lbs and 5ft 7. My little brother could probably beat you up.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> This is a bit far fetched bro.


it is what it is


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Don't talk about judo and shit lmao. Your 88lbs and 5ft 7. My little brother could probably beat you up.


listen i wouldn't mess okay, and def not your little brother however old he is

i didn't grow up in some kinda suburban neighbourhood i know what a tough time is and i ain't as defenseless as you may think so i'd stop talking about this

i know which vital organs to aim for and most people will be incapacitated in a second, quit the bullshit


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> listen i wouldn't mess okay, and def not your little brother however old he is
> 
> i didn't grow up in some kinda suburban neighbourhood i know what a tough time is and i ain't as defenseless as you may think so i'd stop talking about this
> 
> i know which vital organs to aim for and most people will be incapacitated in a second, quit the bullshit


Bro. If we are talking a fair fight. But you are too underweight. If it was a street fight. Just aim for the fucking balls, or other vital areas.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> i didn't grow up in some kinda suburban neighbourhood i know what a tough


>lived in the netherlands

>rough neighborhood

confirmed for getting bullied by moroccan chads


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bro. If we are talking a fair fight. But you are too underweight. If it was a street fight. Just aim for the fucking balls, or other vital areas.


personally i would never aim for the balls because it's too feminine and i feel like it's against some kind of bro code, idk it just feels ethically and morally wrong

but i know other areas that will incapacitate you just as badly so it's no problem


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

sytyl said:


> >lived in the netherlands
> 
> >rough neighborhood
> 
> confirmed for getting bullied by moroccan chads


no? lol i was the bully for quite some time, and before that people wouldn't mess with me because of how completely fucking crazy i was i didn't care about any kind of shit

my best friend in middle school was moroccan, i still talk to him today, i would pull the weirdest shit on that school and people wouldn't mess with me because of association


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> personally i would never aim for the balls because it's too feminine and i feel like it's against some kind of bro code, idk it just feels ethically and morally wrong
> 
> but i know other areas that will incapacitate you just as badly so it's no problem


Sure . I'm not much of a fighter, but I am 6ft 3, and 150 pounds, and that alone gives me an advantage.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> no? lol i was the bully for quite some time, and before that people wouldn't mess with me because of how completely fucking crazy i was i didn't care about any kind of shit
> 
> my best friend in middle school was moroccan, i still talk to him today, i would pull the weirdest shit on that school and people wouldn't mess with me because of association


This is so larp bro. How the fuck can you be a bully. I would automatically assume you were being bullied.


----------



## sytyl (Aug 10, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> no? lol i was the bully for quite some time, and before that people wouldn't mess with me because of how completely fucking crazy i was i didn't care about any kind of shit


manlet rage?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

sytyl said:


> manlet rage?


i was normal height up to 11


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 10, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> This is so larp bro. How the fuck can you be a bully. I would automatically assume you were being bullied.


I went through too much before school to give a fuck or even be bothered by what any kid could do or say.

Thus i went into school with a completely idgaf attitude and basically i was completely crazy during that whole shit. later in middle school years i grouped up with a moroccan kid who was more than capable of beating anyone's faggot ass up.

we used to draw swastikas on the school's ground and walls, isis references and more shit like that we used to go to school in some kind of minivan equal to a school bus, me and him would take a JBL bluetooth speaker, hook it up to a phone and play loud ass earrape and go completely crazy with it, annoying everyone else in the bus.

got banned from it for a week or so which was a very important week for me because i had a school swimming exam that week, i got played by the driver.

even without my fam i remember i would spit into the slide and watch some of the kids go down and laugh at them when they reached the bottom. some kid tried to even play big to me after but i wasn't phased, was prob the closest i have ever been to being beat in those years but i didn't even care, he walked off eventually

looking back i was a genuine nuisance and some of the things i did were wrong and i apologize but you can't say i was bullied at all really


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 11, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> I went through too much before school to give a fuck or even be bothered by what any kid could do or say.
> 
> Thus i went into school with a completely idgaf attitude and basically i was completely crazy during that whole shit. later in middle school years i grouped up with a moroccan kid who was more than capable of beating anyone's faggot ass up.
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Nice.


maybe not so nice

but damn i did have a lot of fun not gonna lie


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Aug 11, 2020)

Replies 515


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Replies 515


it really do be like that sometimes


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Aug 11, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> it really do be like taht sometimes


Sad shit


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

ChoSeungHui said:


> Sad shit


nah it ain't sad really

i'm living rent free in all of these wannabe chad's heads

life is good


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Aug 11, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> nah it ain't sad really
> 
> i'm living rent free in all of these wannabe chad's heads
> 
> life is good


Indeed mirin son


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> View attachment 579905
> View attachment 579906


Be careful boy

Each day you're allocating a bigger portion of your head to me

And it's all completely free for me


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 11, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Be careful boy
> 
> Each day you're allocating a bigger portion of your head to me
> 
> And it's all completely free for me


this forums boring
I let your hobbit ass amuse me for now


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> this forums boring
> I let your hobbit ass amuse me for now


You've got it all twisted brother

You see

You're amusing me

I've never heard of you and you've got an anime profile picture which signals you're a complete psl2 nerd

You couldn't even bring your retarded ass to draw an understandable comparison, there is no correlation between me and hobbits at all

Or maybe i wouldn't know, you're more of a nerd than me, you must know all of these references and what not, i know nothing about that gay shit.

So boy, go ahead. Try something. I've already won, and i'm living rent free inside of your head.


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 11, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> "nuuu im not a hobbit pls stahp"


jfl@u


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> jfl@u


Wasn't what i said buddy

Do you really delude yourself into thinking i said something else so you can think you're winning this argument??? Bruh


You really are sad. I will send you a therapist just give me your name and address


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 11, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> Wasn't what i said buddy
> 
> Do you really delude yourself into thinking i said something else so you can think you're winning this argument??? Bruh
> 
> ...


jfl @u high inhib moaning


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> jfl @u high inhib moaning


*Low inhib

Moaning is what your mother does when i'm around

This is schooling


----------



## Deleted member 6789 (Aug 11, 2020)

RODEBLUR said:


> *Low inhib


*low height


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 11, 2020)

OhWellMaxing said:


> *low height


5'7''

How tall are you then


----------



## RichmondBread (Aug 22, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> All Americans are fat, so due gravity, their body is more compressed, causing them to be short.



We aren't short. 5'10 is just average here. We aren't all fat either. Ive seen a lot of hefty Euros.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Aug 22, 2020)

RichmondBread said:


> We aren't short. 5'10 is just average here. We aren't all fat either. Ive seen a lot of hefty Euros.


5'9 is american avg


----------



## RichmondBread (Aug 22, 2020)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 5'9 is american avg



Still taller than the world average which is 5'8


----------

